# Zugriff auf Session-Objekte in JSP



## TSH (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade, mich in Sessions mit JSP einzuarbeiten und stehe vor folgendem Problem: Ich möchte die ID des eingeloggten Users anzeigen - sofern er denn eingeloggt ist - sonst Gast. In die Session wird der User folgendermaßen geschrieben:


```
request.getSession().setAttribute("currentUser", user);
```
User ist dabei kein String, sondern ein Objekt (könnte eine Bean draus machen). User hat eine Methode getID(), die den gewünschten String zurückliefert. Nur wie komm ich jetzt da ran? Aktuell bekomme ich die Objekt-ID (was ich natürlich nicht will) durch:

```
Hello, <%= session.getAttribute("currentUser") %></p>
```

*Frage 1:*
Wie komme ich an den Wert von currentUser.getId()?

*Frage 2:*
Wie kann ich <%... %> durch Tags (JSTL?) ersetzen?

*Frage 3:*
Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob überhaupt ein User eingeloggt ist und sonst "Gast" ausgeben?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für mich, was 1-3 angeht. :roll:


----------



## HLX (23. Mai 2007)

Frage 1: müsste durch Casten gehen (zumindest tut´s das in Servlets)

```
((User)session.getAttribute("currentUser")).getId()
```

Frage 3:
wenn session.getAttribute("currentUser") null zurückliefert ist kein User angemeldet


----------



## ptriller (23. Mai 2007)

Frage 2: wenn ich mich recht erinnere in dem oberen Fall:

```
<c:out value="${currentUser.id}">
```

Mehr zeugs:java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/tutorial/doc/JSTL.html

und in www.google.de/ findet man wirklich viel Doku zu JSTL


----------

